# Dynaudio Focus or PSB Synchrony One system?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

After doing some listening to some speakers,I am now at a standstill and do not know which ones to pick. First I listened to a system that had the Dynaudio Focus 220,220C and had the Contour SR for surrounds. Then I had the opportunity to take a listen to the PSB Synchrony One,Synchrony One C, and Synchrony S Surrounds. Both systens sounded fantastic. I just upgraded my receiver to the Arcam AVR 600 and I have the SVS SB-12 Plus sub. If this was your system and you had to make a choice, which one would you pick?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't answer your question as I've not heard both systems like you have. If they both sounded great to you, then the choice probably comes down to money. If one is more affordable, buy it... then you'd have a few extra bucks for Blu Ray discs!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,.. if it were up to me? I'd go with the PSB


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Is there any way you can bring them home for a trial in house? The acoustics of the room are going to have a huge impact on the overall sound of the system.

That being said, both are brands that I've always thought well of. I've heard the Dynaudio's and REALLY liked them a LOT. I haven't had a listed to the PSB's though. Given that, I really like the typically neutral sound of Dynaudio speakers, so I'd vote for them simply on the reputation.

In the end, I'm going to be wickedly jealous of whatever you choose to buy. :crying:

JCD


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

+1 for the Danes. Lovely speakers. I bought the Focus 140's on the weekend and am VERY pleased. Paired up with my Simaudio Moon i3.3 I am in heaven.


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll see if I can demo the systems in my home. I can get the PSB system that I demo'd for about $5500. 
Once I make my decision and get everything hooked up, I'll take some pics and post them here. This will be it and I am done. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do like that Dynaudio is still made in Europe whereas PSB now outsources to China. Regardless the Synchrony One is a truly great Speaker and the Bench Tests are quite impressive.

I personally love Dynaudio's Esotec Tweeters and alongside Focal's BE Tweeters, are my favorite Tweeters made. I really like that Dynaudio makes their own Drivers as well, but their Tweeters are truly special.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I went last night and placed an order for the Dynaudio's!
Can't wait now. Thanks for all of the info.I'll post some pics when I get everything set up


----------



## Vandam (Jan 14, 2010)

I am sure you will love the Focus' when you get them home and set up. As I indicated above, I love my 140's. I am hearing my music collection for what seems like the first time. My wife keeps shaking her head at the goofy grin on my face!

I am just about at the point of Nirvana with my 2 channel rig. Now I need to save for awhile for a nice turntable....VPI or Clearaudio methinks.

Enjoy your speakers when you get them...and don't forget you promised us pictures...we all love pictures!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations! I truly love Dynaudio and cannot be happier for you. I sometimes ponder switching from an all Electrostatic setup and only 3 Companies make me weak, Dynaudio, Thiel, and Focal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Make sure you post pictures. :T


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Been away for a few. Just doing some mods at home in the basement where my gear is. Have everything unhooked right now. When I am done,I'll snap a bunch of pics and post them


----------

